# Pre-owned Acura MDX for SELECT OR XL?



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

Can I get enough pings for XL or SELECT to justify a bigger luxury car such a the Acura MDX or Infiniti QX60?

I'm near Chicago area.

TIA


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Consider an MDX that is only XL-qualified by year, maybe? They are literally DIRT CHEAP


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MDX gets shit mpg.

Qx60 has crappier mpg.

If you want to drive for XL, then get a used toyota minivan.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

XL jobs are best avoided where I live, because 90% of them involve boatloads of drunken college kids, who are easily the least desirable clientele on the planet. If you decide to go that way, the MDX isn't a bad choice (super reliable, elegant, and fun to drive), but it's not the best one. Third-row seats aren't comfortable for anyone over the age of ten, and the MDX drinks gas like a sailor on leave drinks beer. I would urge you to consider the highly underrated Ford Flex instead. Gobs of room for six adult passengers, easy to get in and out of, dependable, and relatively inexpensive to operate. Looks are polarizing, but nobody cares about that once they're inside.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If you want to drive for XL, then get a used toyota minivan.


Solid advice. Hard to go wrong with the Sienna if style isn't a factor.


----------



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Rollo Tomassi said:


> XL jobs are best avoided where I live, because 90% of them involve boatloads of drunken college kids, who are easily the least desirable clientele on the planet.


I was thinking gang bangers with drugs and guns were the least desirable, but I see your point.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

zandor said:


> I was thinking gang bangers with drugs and guns were the least desirable, but I see your point.


At least with gang-bangers, you have half a chance of being killed before the ride is over. No such luck with college kids.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been strongly considering picking up a 2005ish Dodge Caravan with Stow and Go seating to use for my other business but also for Weekend driving with Lyft and Uber XL . You can pick them up dirt cheap they get around 20mpg and are crazy easy to work on . I mean I looked at one a couple weeks ago for $1700 that drove really nice and was in great shape . Needed a windshield and new tires but other then that was great . The big issue is transmissions on any mini van really but the caravan transmissions can be found used for a few hundred bucks and about 6 to 8 hours of labor


----------

